# Hey another new one!



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

hey im a newbe! i have replied to a few things but i thought i would say hi and ask anyone to talk to me! i know sod all about IBS so anyone wanting to tell me about it, other than the pain im suffering!17 and none of my freinds understand so i need someone who does, i keep letting it jus go and saying 's**t happens, or maybe not at times' but is does get to me when i cant get in my jeans cos im bloated!please talk to me! thanx cazkeep







ing even if this does suck!


----------



## ibsgirl2005 (Feb 24, 2004)

I know how you feel. I'm 17 and I have been dealing with ibs for about 8 months. I felt alone and depressed. It's nice to be able to talk to people who have the same problems. I'm here if you ever need to talk.


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

thanx thats really good to know! i have only been dealing with it for about 4 months now, well thats how long i have been told the proper name for it, the rest of the time ive just felt like a freak! i even got so scared i was pregnant! i really really hope not, couldn't cope with a little kiddie yet!what are you symptoms? thanx again!


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I'm Vanessa.







(I go by Nellie,or Nessa you can call me whichever you please.)I'm 16,going on 17 soon. I'm really sorry to hear you have IBS! >_<and,Just as IBSgirl stated, I'm also here if you need to talk!


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

hi everyone! I'm 18 and I've had IBS since I was 7, and I've dealt with a lot of differeent situations, so if you have any questions feel free to ask me.


----------

